# medion netbook akoya e1212 mit Linux



## Lord Wotan (17. Juni 2016)

Hey


Da ich jetzt ein Surface pro 2 habe. Liegt mein altes medion netbook  akoya e1212 (mit umgeflashten MSI Bios) nur run. Ich möchte mal wieder  Linux testen. Bei Linux bin ich aber Anfänger, weil ich ansonsten ein  Windows Freak bin. 
Welches Linux ist leicht und ohne Probleme mit der alten Hardware medion  netbook akoya e1212 zu installieren. Ich hatte da vorher mit einer SSD  120 GB und 2GB Speicher, Windows 10 pro 32bit an laufe. Die SSD fliegt  aber wieder raus und die original 160 GB HD kommt wieder rein. Welche  Linux Version könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Research (17. Juni 2016)

Mint oder Ubuntu.


----------



## volvo242 (18. Juni 2016)

Mint Debian oder Deepin


----------



## Amon (18. Juni 2016)

Gibt so viele...Ich hab auf meinem alten Laptop kubuntu laufen.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (18. Juni 2016)

Ein aktuelles Lubuntu wäre sehr Ressourcenschonend und auch Anfänger freundlich. 
Falls dir Lubuntu nicht zusagt von der Optik kann ich dir noch Xubuntu empfehlen, was ebenfalls ziemlich sparsam mit deinen Ressourcen umgeht. 
Mint kann ich dir auch noch empfehlen wenn du dir eine sparsame Benutzeroberfläche zulegst.


----------



## nordischerdruide (18. Juni 2016)

nicht nur alle gängigen linuxmagazine sondern auch ich empfehle für den einsteiger : Einsteiger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de


----------



## Lord Wotan (18. Juni 2016)

So habe linuxmint-17.3-xfce-32bit-de-20160107 installiert. Wie bekomme ich die interne Kamera zum Laufen?


----------



## nordischerdruide (18. Juni 2016)

mint ist auch eine gute wahl und da du dich für die variante entschieden hast, die auf ubuntu 14.04  aufbaut.....

versuch mal hier was von : Webcam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de

ich hatte mal bei meinen netbook cheese installiert ( Cheese › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de)

unter linux kann man mittels terminal programme installieren, aber auch mit den paketmanager.
bei mint suche unter systemverwaltung die ANWENDUNGSVERWALTUNG. im suchfenster webcam eingeben.
da bekommst du ein paar anwendungen zum installieren angeboten.
viel glück ^^


----------



## Lord Wotan (19. Juni 2016)

So Kamera läuft. Habe Cheese installiert. Hardware des Netbook soweit erkannt. Auch die interne W-Lan Karte. 
Bin erstaunt von Linux.

So jetzt bin ich gespannt, wie das mit externer Hardware läuft. Möchte  AVM Fritz W-Lan Stick AC 430 und USB TV KarteTerratec H6 MKII  installieren.


----------



## Lord Wotan (19. Juni 2016)

AVM › Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de

Me-TV mit TerraTec H6 MKII › Multimedia › Ubuntu verwenden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de


So wie es aussieht werde ich beides nicht zum laufen bekommen.


----------



## nordischerdruide (19. Juni 2016)

Lord Wotan schrieb:


> So Kamera läuft. .... Hardware des Netbook soweit erkannt. Auch die interne W-Lan Karte.
> ...
> So jetzt bin ich gespannt, wie das mit externer Hardware läuft. Möchte  AVM Fritz W-Lan Stick AC 430 und USB TV KarteTerratec H6 MKII  installieren.



die w lan karte wurde erkannt, warum einen zusätzlichen stick ?
kann dein gerät ohne nicht ins www ?
für mein netbook hatte ich mir damals auch ein dvbt stick gekauft, von ( DIGITTRADE DVB-T USB Stick 1.1: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor) war auch gleich mit einer punkt für punkt anleitung für linux.
(Funf DVB-T-Sticks im Test / 2 / 2010 / Heftarchiv / Heft / Home - Ubuntu User)


----------



## Lord Wotan (19. Juni 2016)

der AVM Stick ist schneller und unterstützt 5GHz.

Ansonsten ja mit denn internen W-Lan komme ich ins Internet. 

Extra Geld wollte ich nicht ausgeben zum Linux testen. Schade das Terratec H6 nicht unterstützt wird.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (19. Juni 2016)

Das ist leider oft so, dass die Hersteller ihre Treiber nicht für Linux "freigeben" bzw. es keine OpenSource Treiber gibt. 
Da kann Linux in den wenigsten Fällen was dafür. 
Bei Linux gilt die Devise: Vor der Hardware Neuanschaffung Informationen Einholen ob denn das Gerät auch unter Linux so funktioniert wie man es sich vorstellt und wie viel Arbeit man reinstecken muss, um die gewünschten Funktionen zu erhalten (häufig funktioniert ein Großteil der etwas älteren Hardware out oft the Box). 

Das war jetzt bei Dir nicht der Fall, aber den Tipp kann ich dir geben.


----------



## nordischerdruide (20. Juni 2016)

@wotan, probleme mit der w lan stärke kenne ich auch. habe mir deshalb einen repeater gekauft und siehe da, volle stärke wo vorher nur noch 15% waren.
@himbeere, da hast du recht. man sollte sich immer vorher informieren was man für rechner braucht und was das gerät alles kann bzw. können soll.


----------

